# Dr. Richard Bacon sermon on Worship



## discipulo (Jun 17, 2011)

I didn't know Dr. Richard bacon, it was Boliver - Chaplaintraining - who recommended his sermons.

This is his first sermon I listened so far, but I must encourage you all to listen to it.

Either you will agree with all his views on the RPW or not (I already did myself but found my convictions on the RPW deeply reinforced) 

you will still find so much *Spiritual Meat *on this sermon that you will not regret hearing it. 

Warning, fasten your seatbelt, this sermon has all to do with an old puritan saying:

*Fear the Lord you saints, and you will have nothing less to fear !*

Dr. Richard Bacon sermon on Worship - link

Worship Patterns at FPCR - SermonAudio.com


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 17, 2011)

He used to be a real favorite of mine when I commuted by bus and had the time to listen to my MP3 player. There's always meat. His sermon on headcovering is a very convincing one.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 17, 2011)

What is also great about Dr. Bacon is that you can email him and ask him questions. He is very gracious in responding with quite lengthy replies.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had the same experience.


----------

